# Is there such a thing....



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

...as an 8" portable jointer?
Unfortunately, I have no room for another big machine in my shop......


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

One can "make" anything "portable". Just put a mobile base of some sort underneath. 

The smallest size jointer I've seen is 6". Unless you have a shopsmith or similar multi-tool.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tpyke

Here's one or two that you can put under your arm or on the work bench then when you don't need it , put it under the bench..
They do a good job..if you use some good blades other than Sears/Wards.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Power-Kraft-4-1...goryZ632QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sears-Craftsman...ryZ42360QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

==========


tpyke said:


> ...as an 8" portable jointer?
> Unfortunately, I have no room for another big machine in my shop......


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob,
WOW, go figure the craftsman would only be $10 usd. LOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I think the Sears will go for about 85.oo to 125.oo the Power Kraft for about 25.oo to 50.oo or so, both have cast iron bases/tops and they are not to bad for the home shop  most people that have jointers don't push much wider than 4" wide on them...and the small jointers can do the edges just like the big boys,the longer the bed the better..

On the Sears one ,I think someone could talk the seller into shipping it without the stand,,and just say thanks but no thanks on the stand...a box or two by UPS would do it..then just mount it on the work bench...or some plywood..so it could be put away under the work bench 


==========


Hamlin said:


> Hi Bob,
> WOW, go figure the craftsman would only be $10 usd. LOL


----------



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

Actually, the reason I ask is because I AM buying a jointer in the VERY near future, but I've read a few posts where people regret not having got an 8" instead of a 6". Unfortunately, so far, the widest portable jointer I've found yet is 6 1/8"....looks like that's the route I'm going to take....

On a different subject, but staying with the "is there such a thing " topic:
my girlfriend's uncle was telling me last night about a cutter that you attach to your jointer (I think he was talking about a jointer....he was talking in french and although I can converse, I am not use to the french woodworker's jargon i.e.:what they call their tools) and instead of just flattening your planks , you can make decorative baseboards...kinda like a horizontal router bit. Anyone ever hear about that?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tpyke

"is there such a thing " topic:

" horizontal router bit " = I don't think so , you can use the jointer to put in rabbit joints but other than that...it's a jointer..


=========


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

sounds like he was talking about a planer/moulder.... not a jointer/planer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi reikmaster

I think you'er right 

http://cgi.ebay.com/SHOP-FOX-W1693-...ryZ11810QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


======


----------

